# 1975 Maple Leaf 48"



## AKDragonfly (May 7, 2007)

Does anybody have any information or comments on a 48" Maple Leaf, 1975. m looking at one and am unfamiliar with the name. I am looking for a liveaboard and cruising vessel. Any information or comments are requested and appreciated.!!!


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Not to sound like a nit picking swab but I am quite certain that you mean a 48' (as in 48 feet, not " inches) unless you are looking for a model sailboat.
Is this the boat you are interested in:
1975 Maple Leaf Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com
made by Cooper Yachts of Canada (no longer making boats). 
MAPLE LEAF 48 Sailboat details on sailboatdata.com (units English)
If Cooper Yachts has any of the pedigree that Canadian Seacraft vessels have then I think you have something if it is well maintained.

I would wonder about the condition and hours on the engine of such a yacht from 1975 or if it has been re-powered since then. I would also hire good surveyors to thoroughly go over this baby but it seems like a nice live aboard platform if everything checks out. 
For an asking price of $139K this boat maker has to have a good reputation but I am not familiar with them. I happen to like older built production boats myself so I commend you on your taste in boats even if my boat is about half the size of this yacht and even older (1967). I believe that sometime around the mid to late 70's they were beginning to discover how durable and strong fiberglass is so they could use less FRP/GRP and still get away with it. 
The only comparison I can offer you is that I know someone who recently bought a less then 10 year old French built production boat (Bendytoe) from a Repo bank sale for slightly less then the asking price of your Maple Leaf.
Find surveyors who have never seen this boat before and are not associated with the seller or agent and negotiate the price with what you find out.
Good luck. 
Welcome to sailnet.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Cooper built Mapleleaf boats from 42 to 68 feet in the 70s and 80s. By and large they are well regarded in the PNW, and many have traveled extensively offshore. The 42's original rudder design was flawed and modifications were required to improve downwind handling. Whether this was addressed on the other models or not, I'm not sure. They are large boats with comfortable accomodations.

You may also want to investigate Cooper's pilot house line, the Cooper 353, 416, and 508 from the same era. Very different boats than the MLs, but distinctive in their own right. US yachts manufactured a couple of models after buying the molds.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

As I recall the Maple Leaf 48 has a cored hull so I'd definitely check for moisture or delamination.
Brian


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We have a 42' and preparing for world cruise next year. The Mapleleaf is a solid and well built boat, comfortable, and sails great!


----------



## AKDragonfly (May 7, 2007)

Thank you all for the responses. We are beginning the search for a boat that will allow us to cruise as a family. We hope to able to set sail in 3 to 5 years. We have three children. Two sons, 13 and 7 and a daughter who is 4. We are hoping to find a boat and move aboard in our local marina until we are ready to leave. So we are looking for something that will work for both types of living. Any comments or recommendations are welcome.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

To my uneducated eye, that is a good looking and comfotable boat.
Like others have said, '75 vintage will have to be carefully surveyed.
Who was the designer? Did I miss that somewhere in these posts?


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Maple Leaf 48 was designed by Stan Huntingford.
Brian


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

mitiempo said:


> Maple Leaf 48 was designed by Stan Huntingford.
> Brian


... who also designed, among others, the Cooper pilothouse series 316,353,416,508 and their trunk-cabins sisters the Banners... Slocum 43, Tayana 42 (both Valiant-esque double enders), the HTL 28, and, I believe, the sturdy little cruiser the Fortune 30... and his personal boat, the very pretty Stella Maris.

Also, the Maple Leaf series ranges from 42 to 68 feet.

Also, there's a SN member who bought a seasoned round-the-world veteran ML42 just a couple of years ago.. a search may turn up his username, I've forgotten it.. But I expect he'd be happy to fill you in via PM

Edit: found it: here's a link to his page http://www.sailnet.com/forums/members/eskfreedom.html

and to his thread: http://www.sailnet.com/forums/boat-review-purchase-forum/31745-maple-leaf-42-a.html


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

A designer with a very favorable reputation if I am not mistaken.
Thanks for the info guys.


----------

